# 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it??



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Where can you get VW antifreeze locally(autozone,PepBoys), it looks like dexcool. Is it the same stuff. thanks


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (jokerny77)*

VW coolant is not the same as Dexcool.
There are three different kinds used in recent VWs:
G11 (blue)
G12 (pink)
G12+ (purple)
G12+ may be mixed with either G11 or G12, but not both (so if you see purple coolant, add only G12+ since you don't know if there was any G11 or G12 mixed in). G11 and G12 cannot be mixed. None should be mixed with any other coolant.
If you need to top off your coolant and cannot get the correct coolant, add water (preferably distilled). Then, when you do get the correct coolant, adjusting the water / coolant ratio is relatively simple by draining some of the diluted mix and adding some coolant, rather than a full flush that would be needed if you added the incorrect coolant into it.
A VW dealer should have VW coolant.


_Modified by tjl at 10:57 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (jokerny77)*

G12+ coolant: http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...A8FM1


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (shipo)*

thks, its pink


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (jokerny77)*

Here's a page that has all of the different colors of coolant: http://blauparts.com/vw/vw_flu...olant


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (jokerny77)*

since your in NY, go to these guys:
http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_since your in NY, go to these guys:
http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html

World Impex is in Maryland.
http://www.germanautoparts.com is in upstate NY, just north of Albany


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 02 VW Antifreeze,where can you get it?? (GT17V)*








Ok. Sorry about that. When thrown in the mail it all seems about the same to me on that coast. lol


----------

